# high resolution



## SIFE (Jul 5, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
i have  long resolution ,vertical is normal but horizontal is too long , i had try to add some modification in xorg.conf like Modes or PreferredMode but no think go change .


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 5, 2009)

we need many information
whcih ver of FreeBSD you use ?
what is your VGA card ? NVIDIA or ATI ?


----------



## mk (Jul 5, 2009)

post your xorg.conf, what video card you use, driver for it - that comming from xorg or 3rd party (e.g nvidia binary driver).
your monitor size/type, and commands you use to make xorg.conf and..so forth. take your time


----------



## SIFE (Aug 17, 2009)

```
FreeBSD 7.1 release
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x0c95105b chip=0x63301039 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS661FX/M661FX/760/741/M760/M741 GUI 2D/3D Accelerator'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
#        PreferredMode "1024x1200"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
	BoardName   "661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
i had use : xorg -configure to generate xorg.conf
monitor size is 17 but type i don't understand you ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2009)

The actual size of the monitor doesn't really matter. What's the maximum resolution it can handle?

NB 1024x1200 doesn't look right. It's 1024x768 or 1280x1024 for a 4:3 monitor.


----------



## SIFE (Aug 18, 2009)

maximum is : 1280x1024 . 
i change the line PreferredMode "1024x1200" to PreferredMode "1024x768" ,i will tell the result in next reboot of my box .


----------



## Beastie (Aug 18, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> maximum is : 1280x1024 .
> i change the line PreferredMode "1024x1200" to PreferredMode "1024x768" ,i will tell the result in next reboot of my box .


Out of curiosity, you didn't reboot just to see the resolution changes, did you? Because Xorg is totally separate from FreeBSD and xorg.conf will be re-read everytime you `% xinit`, `% startx`, etc.
Besides virtually everything on FreeBSD itself can be modified without rebooting.

As for your problem, try adding the following to your "Screen" section:

```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	[color="Red"]DefaultDepth  24[/color]
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		[color="Red"]Virtual 1024 768[/color]
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 18, 2009)

You may want to install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis port and try the 'sis' driver instead of the 'vesa' driver in your xorg.conf file.

Adam


----------



## SIFE (Aug 18, 2009)

i will try after fix my problem of  hidden Desktop after change resolution.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2009)

Instead of the different subsections for different color depths, set DefaultDepth and use only one subsection:

```
SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
```

Also, have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it contains any clues as to why it's not working.


----------



## SIFE (Aug 18, 2009)

the resolution now is perfect ,thx Mr adamk for the suggestion .


----------



## adamk (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool.  Glad to help.


----------

